# Can't live without video card....?



## graudeejs (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a nonsense happening on my old ABIT SA-8 Pentium4-HTT.
Few days ago I decided to switch my server with desktop.

now I got it running pretty much like it was before switch... in fact I configured it much better (you live you learn).. but here are some mysteries....

I have AGP Ati Radeom video card in it. So since I don't use it, I decided to take it out.
The problem is, that when I take out video card... that PC doesn't boot completely.....
I can't ping it (ever), Net interface (I have direct link from desktop PC to server) shows 10 something connection {maybe baseT I don't remember, but it wasn't even full-duplex} (It should be 1000baseT full-duplex)


I don't know how far it boots (I have not video card in it and thus monitor), but fact is, that when I plug in Video card it JustWork(tm). What the hell?

I don't want to keep video card in server, because, video card is quite old, but good (Radeon 96xx. R300 chip, which have 3D support with Ati video driver). I don't want that video card to die, without working (you know what I mean?)

Any ideas?


----------



## Oxyd (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you hear any beeps during POST?

If your server is in fact a customised PC, then I think you won't be able to get far without a video card. It's a Personal Computer, after all -- back then when IBM designed it, no-one even thought anyone would want to ever run a PC without a video card. Without a video card at all, I think the BIOS is simply programmed to abort boot.

Well, actually --  I remember there being an option called "Halt On" that specified which errors were meant to be supposed to be fatal and which could be ignored. If it's set to "All Errors", or "Video Only" or something, try changing it.

Also, would you happen to have a video card integrated on the motherboard? Poke around BIOS settings, and see if there's a switch between add-on and built-in video card. If so, switch to the built-in one and try again.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 12, 2010)

NO, I don't have Integrated video card on that Mother Board.... Back then, It was not common to have Integrated Vidoe cards

About option "Halt on"..... lol I thought of it this night... but by morning I forgot about...
I know for fact, that I have set Halt on All, but keyboard.... yup, need to switch it...


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 12, 2010)

Unfortunately that (setting to Hald on none) didn't work.... Oh well, I suppose I will have to keep Video Card inside...


----------



## Beastie (Nov 12, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I have AGP Ati Radeom video card in it. So since I don't use it, I decided to take it out.
> [...]
> I don't want that video card to die, without working


If you keep it outside a computer, even in a clean, dry, dark place inside an antistatic bag, it will probably be dead faster than if you keep it inside your server. Whatever you do, keep it inside *any* other machine.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> If you keep it outside a computer, even in a clean, dry, dark place inside an antistatic bag, it will probably be dead faster than if you keep it inside your server.


Hmm.. I have a whole drawer full of cards. Even after 10 years they still work. Why would they die if they're not used and stored properly?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I have a nonsense happening on my old ABIT SA-8 Pentium4-HTT.
> Few days ago I decided to switch my server with desktop.
> 
> now I got it running pretty much like it was before switch... in fact I configured it much better (you live you learn).. but here are some mysteries....
> ...



Probably BIOS.  Average users have no need for a computer without video, so average motherboards don't expect it.  If that sort of thing exists, it will be on hardware for server or embedded use.  An AGP filler card that just fakes something being there is probably possible.  Some old Dells had small AGP cards with only video memory; the actual video circuitry was on the motherboard.


----------

